# Hair thinning/loss



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

My V has spots, or what appears to be spots on his back and sides - He looks like a spotted leopard; I have attached a pic. He does not scratch or bite anymore than dogs normally do and he does not shed. His hair is 
thin where these spots are. This is our first winter with Ranger, do V's typically shed coats between seasons, or am I looking at something different? Advise/comments welcome Yes, he is a chocolate!!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They shed, but it's uniform, and usually in the spring. This looks like a reaction to soemthing, either bugs or plants..has he run thru the woods recently?...or a food allergy. But itls not"Normal", call the vet.


----------

